# Lemond: 57, Trek: ?



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

I ride a Lemond Maillot Jaune, size 57. What size, 56 or 58, do you think would be better in a Trek 5200 frame?


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Its all about the top tube. 
Pull the geometry tables for both frames and the 5200 size with the closest top tube to your Lemond would be the best. Because you will need to know your existing saddle setback behind the bottom bracket to set up the Trek properly, and therefore a similar top tube will keep your existing reach with similar stem size. This is of course is assuming the 57cm Lemond is the best size for you now.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Is the geometry for a 5200 the same in 1999 and 2002?

The earliest geometry for a 5200 I can find is 2002.


----------



## elistan (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah, its the same


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

If you ride a 57cm Lemond and it fits good then you would need at least a 58cm Trek. Lemond bikes use a theoretical c-c measurent while Trek uses a c-top of seat tube. That means in theory that a 57cm Lemond would be close to a 60cm Trek seat tube wise. In fact a few years ago when Lemond had some OCLV bikes they were the same exact same bikes as Trek but were called 47-59cm instead of 50-62cm.

Of course you need to look at top tube length also. Based on the current Lemond models the 57cm has an effective top tube of 57.5cm. A 58cm Trek has a 57.2cm top tube and a 60cm has a 58.2cm top tube. Dont even consider a 56cm Trek unless your 57cm Lemond is way to big.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I own both, a LeMond 57 and a 2001 Trek 5500 in a 60. I'm surprised the Trek 58 has a 57.2 TT. When I test rode the 58 it seemed too small.


----------

